# How to install remote mirror 69 GTO Conv.



## Heatwave (Nov 30, 2014)

I just purchased a 69 GTO conv with a remote driver mirror. The car has 1970+ sport mirrors painted to body color which look very nice even though they're not correct for 69. The driver's mirror is installed but the controller was just left inside the door.

I've purchase the escutcheon, backing plate and nut and would like to install the controller on the driver door panel. I've seen pictures of the bezel placement on the door panel, however I can't find any pictures or instructions on how best to route the controller cable inside the door to avoid the window movement and any binding.

Does anyone have any pictures or installation instructions for the remote mirror cable routing on a 69 GTO??


----------



## NWGTO (Oct 2, 2016)

*69 gto drivers side remote mirror*

Does anyone know how to get the drivers side cable/ controller for the mirror through the factory hole in the door without destroying it?


----------



## backinhs (Aug 31, 2015)

On my '71 the cable is routed to the front around the glass and is secured with a bracket that is towards the front on the inside of the door.


----------

